# transporter ipad à vélo



## nonodesormiou (8 Avril 2012)

bonjour,

suite à consultations de forums et internet, je suis partant pour acquérir l'ipad 3 avec forfait tablette. mais me déplaçant de nombreuses façons au quotidien :
- vélo matin et soir pour aller de la maison au travail ( A/R 23kms de ville )
- déplacements en train également réguliers

je cherche l'accessoire idéal pour le transport ; vous comprenez bien quelque chose qui ne risque pas de faire souffrir l'ipad, car je n'ai pas idée pour l'instant de savoir si une housse comme la smart cover par exemple, suffirait dans le sac à dos avec les autres affaires ?

je ne dois pas être le seul dans ce cas ?
merci !


----------



## malabar_91 (8 Avril 2012)

sur la partie têtale c'est bien. comme dans le 5 eme élément.


----------



## oseille (8 Avril 2012)

A mon avis, la smart cover est tout à fait insuffisante si tu mets ton ipad dans ton sac à dos. Elle ne couvre que l'écran. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux une bonne housse rembourrée. Va voir sur le site Darty, ils en ont beaucoup et à tous les prix. Je transporte peu mon Ipad, mais si je devais le faire, j'aurai acheté une housse rembourrée avec une fermeture éclair.


----------



## malabar_91 (8 Avril 2012)

le IPAD sur la tête, c'est moche, le IPAD 3D c'est quand ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rvr_Ma2O6A


----------



## nonodesormiou (13 Avril 2012)

bon j'ai été voir plusieurs housses à la fnac magasin qui a le plus gros choix d'apres ce que j'ai vu, en tous cas ici sur Marseille...

la targus 360 me plait mais est vraiment très épaisse

l'intellicase de griffin me plait bien, associée à une housse néoprène pour le  transport en sac à dos ça me semble pas mal non ? votre avis, éventuellement expérience avec l'une de ces housses ?


----------



## Tox (15 Avril 2012)

Griffin Survivor

Vraiment étonnant pour un usage tout terrain...

Testé et approuvé par ma fille de 7 ans.


----------



## Fred 80 (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 
Ne serait'il pas preferable de mettre l'ipad dans une pochettes en vrai cuir ou faux skaï et de mettre cette pochettedans une housse matelassée plus epaisse lors du transport à vélo. Cela permet une utilisation facille avoir en permanence un gros truc attaché à la tablette.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Avril 2012)

avec une housse + smart cover et dans un sac à dos, ça fera bien l'affaire... c'est solide ces petites bêtes... le mien me suit partout dans mon sac à dos depuis un an, aucun stress à avoir... j'ai une housse en silicone au dos, une smartcover en cuir devant...


----------



## nonodesormiou (16 Avril 2012)

merci pour ces derniers avis. je suis passé ce jour voir la griffin survivor, impressionnant mais presque trop !
à la limite j'aurais préféré la gform de laquelle j'aurais pu sortir ensuite l'ipad dans une griffin intellicase par exemple ou l'ozaki mais l'ozaki est difficile à trouver...

j'avais pensé à la targus 360 mais elle est épaisse pour être ensuite protégée par une housse néoprène...


----------

